# Which work of Owen to start with?



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, maybe not start. I have read *Death of death in the death of Christ.* 

After *Death of death,* what is a good one to read?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Which one deals with Sin?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 8, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Well, maybe not start. I have read *Death of death in the death of Christ.*
> 
> After *Death of death,* what is a good one to read?



Well, if you wish to read more along the same lines, try "A Display of Arminianism". If not, or after that, then I'd go with vol. 6, the works 
on Mortification of Sin, Temptation and Indwelling Sin.

(but it really depends on what you're aiming for - you may want to 
go the "Christologia" route followed by "Communion with God" instead.)

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 8, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Which one deals with Sin?



There ya go, Boss!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2007)

Jacob -- If exploring the works of Owen, you might find this index of his works to be useful.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jacob -- If exploring the works of Owen, you might find this index of his works to be useful.



Everytime I see that Owen avatar, I think of Rev Fred Greco.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 8, 2007)

Mortification of Sin is one of my favourite books.


----------



## MW (Aug 8, 2007)

Communion with God.  Owenian scholars start with his Trinitarianism as providing the basic structure of both his doctrinal and practical thought.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 8, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Communion with God.  Owenian scholars start with his Trinitarianism as providing the basic structure of both his doctrinal and practical thought.


I'm buying that in a couple of days and trying to clear my reading list before then


----------



## MW (Aug 8, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I'm buying that in a couple of days and trying to clear my reading list before then



You might need to invest in a sound proof room as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2007)

It's no substitute for reading Owen, but it's also worth checking out Kelly Kapic's _Communion With God: The Divine and the Human in the Theology of John Owen_.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 8, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Well, maybe not start. I have read *Death of death in the death of Christ.*
> 
> After *Death of death,* what is a good one to read?


sorry to ask, but what is with the constant change of avatars?


----------



## KMK (Aug 8, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Well, if you wish to read more along the same lines, try "A Display of Arminianism".



I agree. I couldn't put this one down. I would bring a pencil with you because you will want to take notes. It's like he's writing to us in the 21st century from beyond the grave!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Slippery said:


> sorry to ask, but what is with the constant change of avatars?



I want to find the avatar that expresses the "real me."


----------



## py3ak (Aug 8, 2007)

I have heard that the short work on Scripture which is included in the _Biblical Theology_ volume was considered by Owen himself to be the most important. Is this true? If so, it seems like that might be a good place to start.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 9, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Which one deals with Sin?



Volume 6. On Indwelling Sin. (And other titles).

It is a thorough haul, but if you want to see someone completely blow away modern psychology, go there. Owen really was a soul physician.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Mortification of Sin is one of my favourite books.


'Tis indeed--one of mine that is .


----------



## Beoga (Aug 9, 2007)

I would also say start with _Communion with God._


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 9, 2007)

*volume 7*

In volume 7 the Grace and Duty of being Spiritually minded is really good.
It was printed in a seperate paperback form with the same title,and also under the title On Spiritual Mindedness.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 9, 2007)

It all depends on what you want to get out of Owen, and who you are.

If you want to look at him on the Christian life, then volumes 6 and 7 are the go; it's perhaps better to start with volume 7 and then go back to 6.

If you want to really get into Owen theoligically, _Communion with God_ (volume 2) is the best foundation with which to understand his work.

Volume 1 on Christ is utterly sublime, particularly _The Glory of Christ_; it's hard not to read it on one's knees.

Reading Owen is like sticking your head in a blast furnace flamingscot --you'll walk away with your head smoking!

_Tolle lege_!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 9, 2007)

So there you have it, Jacob. The only place to start with Owen is to start everywhere!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 9, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I want to find the avatar that expresses the "real me."



The "real you" is Boss Hog???


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> The "real you" is Boss Hog???



Boss Hogg has the richest Southern accent I have ever heard. While he is a crook, he does have moments of nobility (I don't think I am a crook, though).


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2007)

Patrick, I think Boss Hogg channeled the theonomy element in our good friend's character.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2007)

Without Boss Hogg you could not have the heroism of the Duke boys.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 15, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Without Boss Hogg you could not have the heroism of the Duke boys.



So you are trying to be the necessary evil?


----------

